# April 07 Photo Callenge(Textures Patterns&Reflections



## DRB1313 (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, Today marks the start of another Challenge.
Nature and the Great outdoors offers many interesting Shapes, Patterns, Textures, and when you throw in a little water or other reflective items, the opportunities are only limited by your imagination.  The first two Challenge months were a great success.  Thanks to everyone who posted photos. They were awesome  

So, Get those camera phones, Point and shoots, or what ever camera you have available and let's see what we can find.

Remember, This is not a contest, Just a fun challenge.

Multiple Post are welcomed.

Post processing may be used to enhance or to add to the presentation of an image,  Not to get a laugh at someone elses expense.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 25, 2007)

Decided to play around with the reflection part of the challenge.  The 1st Photo was taken outdoors on a mirror, using the sky and some trees as the background.  The 2nd image was taken indoors on a mirror with a black piece of cardboard as the backgroud.
Hope Ya Enjoy


----------



## bigswamp (Mar 26, 2007)

Now that is creative! That gives me visions of a bent pole.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 26, 2007)

FISH ON    Nice stuff DRB


----------



## slimbo (Mar 26, 2007)

how bout this one.  sunday in the creek behind my dads house.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 26, 2007)

That's cool. I really like the water droplet at 4:00. Actually more like 3:30.  Hope to see more from you Slimbo.


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's a few, not near as high quality as what you boys are doing, but fun to experiment with.

This first one is not grainy, it is the pollen and the cherry blossom petals on the water that gives it this appearance. The flash gives a small glare at the bottom of the pic.

View attachment 59096

This one is just the patio with a flash

View attachment 59097

Some cherry blossoms gathered against the rock.

View attachment 59098

A view from inside the Japanese Maple up the trunk into the twilight sky.

View attachment 59099


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 27, 2007)

Experimenting with the camera is fun.  Great job scooter1


----------



## slimbo (Mar 27, 2007)

I like the noodles.


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 27, 2007)

I like the sgetti 243. Glad I already ate....


----------



## Darcy (Mar 27, 2007)

not outdoors --- but here is my attempt at a few pattern/texture shots... (i was bored!)

 some headbands of mine: 







some belts:


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 28, 2007)

Very creative Darcy. Thanks for sharing them. I like the second one.


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 28, 2007)

I like the Polka dots best.

Good thinkin Darcy.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 28, 2007)

scooter I am IMPRESSED really nice shots 

Last night reflection off of the pond in the creek


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 28, 2007)

And one of the flowing crick


----------



## ronfritz (Mar 28, 2007)

This is a small lake called the Karersee in the mountains of South Tyrolia (part of Austria prior to WWl) in northern Italy.

http://mitglied.lycos.de/alfmoni/karersee.htm

Its a scan of a picture from my old Olympus OM-2 with a 28mm lens.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sweet. Thanks for adding them to the thread.  Hope to see more.


----------



## Baby Bear (Mar 28, 2007)

That is a nice pic, beautiful scenery


----------



## Baby Bear (Mar 28, 2007)

Gotta go buy some frames for these Thought I would take a shot at it. A golden yanama and a telephone pole


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 28, 2007)

Cool pics Baby Bear.  That's a really neat photo of the telephone pole.


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice phone pole and Euonymus. Not sure about yanama....


----------



## Baby Bear (Mar 28, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Nice phone pole and Euonymus. Not sure about yanama....



Thanks Scooter,

I knew I should have just call it a bush, spell it like it sounds  right


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 28, 2007)

Baby Bear said:


> Thanks Scooter,
> 
> I knew I should have just call it a bush, spell it like it sounds right


 
The way we teach it for that particular species is to do a phonetic break down. Euonymus = you own a mess, which is pretty accurate for those babies.

Great pictures though. I especially like the textures on that utility pole. I would have never thought to look there.


----------



## UGAff (Mar 28, 2007)

I liked the texture of the half frozen water, and the semi-reflection it gives off.....


----------



## jj4301 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is a reflection from some sunbathers the other day at Memorial Park in Athens.


----------



## Baby Bear (Mar 29, 2007)

UGA and JJ,

Those pics are great, I like the almost frozen water as well. You can't beat the reflection from the turtles. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 29, 2007)

Great pics guys. Really like them. 
LML Where you at? Look more sunbathers.


----------



## stev (Mar 29, 2007)

*In the truck*

My turn


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 30, 2007)

awesome pics yall!!! i had one from the air show that i thought fit here. the heat ripples from the engines of this f22 raptor turned out to make a neat effect to me.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 30, 2007)

Took this one of a glass table inside my screened in porch.
Breathe at your on risk.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 1, 2007)

back to the top

The multi-colored, but repeated pattern in a scarlet macaw's wing...


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 1, 2007)

Sweeeeet!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 1, 2007)

Here's one from today while dodging rain drops.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 1, 2007)

you all certainly got the colors!!! 

here is a reflection from a shot i took last summer. tweaked with some patient coaching from drb!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 2, 2007)

Man, That's a great photo.  Beautiful lighting.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 2, 2007)

We're getting some great stuff here, guys!

DRB1313 - Have you thought about using one of the oil or watercolor filters on your colorful flower composition?


----------



## Sling (Apr 2, 2007)

*Treasure Chest...*

you think?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 3, 2007)

*Textures and Reflections*

I was lucky enough to have the chance to go to England for the first time, and was able to get some cool pictures.

The first is the is the British Museum in London

The second reflection of a stained glass window in a fountain in the Salisbury Cathedral


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 3, 2007)

very nice!!!!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 3, 2007)

Kristina - you were thinking HARD on that last one.  Good ones!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 4, 2007)

BTT with another image...

This one is from January on the North Carolina coast.  No colors were changed, the sand was pretty well black & white.  I wish I had about a 25cent brightly colored tourist shell to drop into a corner...  This is how the wind & rain have transformed the layered deposition....

Nikon D70, Sigma 70-300 @ 300, f/5.6, 1/1600th second, ISO 200, tripod-mounted.


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 4, 2007)

Great photos everyone. That's an awesome job with the reflection in the fountain.  Love the sand pic. Looks like something from Space.


----------



## ronfritz (Apr 4, 2007)

That sand pic is really cool.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 6, 2007)

rip, i felt like i was being hypnotized!!! here is one from a rock in my front yard.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wood grain patterns near the base of a big, dead live oak on Jekyll Island last Saturday...

Nikon D70, Fine 100mm macro lens, f/11is, 1/10th second, ISO 200, tripod, natural light.

FeralOne, don't stare down into the vortices on this one...


----------



## rip18 (Apr 10, 2007)

And the base of another big, dead live oak...

Nikon D70, Fine 100mm macro lens, f/8ish, 1/6th second, ISO 200, tripod.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 10, 2007)

well i got the pattern thing on the brain again!!! so i started playin' around. here is a bath spongy thingy and a couple of kitchen spong closeups. with my +4 filter.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 10, 2007)

and here is some of that spongy stuff that looks like coral to me.


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 10, 2007)

Those are pretty dang cool F1.  Thanks for taking the time to get them.  I am a Slacker.


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Here's a Blackshear evening.........*

originally included the moon's reflection but it seemed to look better this way...............


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Apr 10, 2007)

*here's another Blackshear image......*

these were taken a week after i got my D70s, and tinkered with endlessly as i try to learn how to use photoshop.......critiques welcomed.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 11, 2007)

Neat shots, y'all!!!  I see that I need to spend some quality evenings indoors with my camera, macro lens, & a mirror...


----------



## Hoss (Apr 11, 2007)

*Finally got a contribution*

Get close enough to a moth and this is all you see.

Hoss


----------



## Just BB (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't hold a candle to the folks on here but I shot this Photo while playing with my old filmer Cannon AE1 Program. Thought it was an interesting shot.


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, That is a cool shot and great control over Depth of Field.


----------



## Robl1964 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Picture in Alaska*

Taken by my 11 year old daughter


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 14, 2007)

That's beautiful Rob.  Looks like she's got some natural talent. What part of Alaska?


----------



## CharlesH (Apr 14, 2007)

*Steinhatchee...*

A morning trip out to the flats.  I liked it especially since I consider myself extremly novice.


----------



## Buck111 (Apr 14, 2007)

Looking up in shades of grey.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 14, 2007)

great captures yall, keep em comin'!!!


----------



## Robl1964 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Alaska*



DRB1313 said:


> That's beautiful Rob.  Looks like she's got some natural talent. What part of Alaska?



not sure if it was in Anchorage or Fairbanks... I think it was Anchorage..


----------



## leo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Do Y'all realize ......*

just how difficult it is to get a shot with ....

Textures, Patterns & reflections ..... all in one pic ................. 

Well this is the best I could do and I had to go to my Gulf Shore files from last year to find it .........................

Oly, E500, Sigma 55-200, F 11. S 1/2000, ISO 200, FL 55mm, EC -1. Mono-pod.


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 21, 2007)

Very Nice Leo. Thanks for adding it.


----------



## 60Grit (Apr 21, 2007)

You have an incredible eye for composition Leo.

That's one great shot there.


----------



## leo (Apr 22, 2007)

*Wanted to share this one also*

I took it last year while on an afternoon shoot. with Hoss on Arabia Mountain in Dekalb county

Oly E500, Zd 40x150mm, F 4.5, S 1/160, ISO 160, FL 150, M-pod


----------



## slimbo (Apr 22, 2007)

one more before we close this one out.  Its a giraffe.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 30, 2007)

Got this while settin with Rebecca huntin turkeys. Watched him for a while then thought I should take his pic after all we should give the workin class their 15 minutes of fame right???


----------



## hambone44 (Apr 30, 2007)

some textures


----------



## Golden BB (Apr 30, 2007)

These are nowhere near as good as everyone else's but i thought I would still throw them out there.


----------



## Golden BB (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## bilgerat (May 3, 2007)

Costa Rican frog


----------

